# Bunk Med Tech Solutions Test 400



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

This is the 100% bunk Med Tech Solutions bunk going around the south wales area at the moment, i was surprised it looked pretty legit, it has the hologram, the box and mts blue flip off lid, iv'e read a lot of good things about med tech, what do you guys think are these copies, a bad batch (i don't think so) or Med Tech having raw source troubles and putting them out any way?? Any one had bunk or legit stuff, anyone got opinions?? A few regular users have tried it, 3 people have had out of this vile to try and all came to the same conclusion, one of those regulars that tried this did a G a week for 4 weeks and has had absolutely zero gains, or sides, or any feeling at all....Thanks


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Up here in north wales this his how med tech have always been lol that and floating bits.

What makes you say its bunk? Have you had bloods done?

Or is the mc donalds diet not what its cracked up to be


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

i had bloods done this morning but that is for the Bsi test enan, the regulars at the gym have used it for a while all the same batch, only one had bloods and yep like every one suspected by no gains, it is bunk, the ones that rate it r probably resellers


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

Similar to bunk very very very cheaply priced T400 I've seen. Talking pack of 20 cigs prices. No matter how connected you are that is super cheap.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

The lids look more blue thsn purple to the ones ive seen

But without proof your going to be lucky to be belived by everyone


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

I had some of this early last year and was bunk, no active ingredient at all, looked exactly like the real deal, hologram and MTS lid


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

med tech have a decent rating up my end, alot of people using there gear and saying nothing but good things :thumb:


----------



## blacksterbmw (Aug 9, 2010)

I've never had an issue with MTS and to be truthful I wouldn't change to anything else. Tried BSi labs and out of 5 vials the oils all looked diff. Same with bsi inj winny. 2 bottles clearly had winstrol as it settles to the bottom and the other 2 had nothing


----------



## malplast (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi guys pritty new to the site i have x2 bottles of test 400 and x1 deca 300 all by MTS. Do any of you guys have any of the batch numbers to hand so can check them out with mine they look g2g came in box vials look clean flip off blue lid with mts on it. hologram mts sticker and theres definately no floaters in it lol


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Que the floating bits comments

I wander how many people have actually seen floating bits

I've had 8 vials recently, all perfectly fine? Maybe your source


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

will you stop posting about bunk gear without proof, starting to do my nut in.

(i think med tec is crap anyway btw)


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My only experience with med tech was the first few jabs of my first ever adventure into aas. Jabs in the Glutes caused me not to sit or sleep comfortably for weeks and the one in the quad I don't want to talk about, it was THAT bad.

Won't touch the lab again.


----------



## D1amond (Mar 27, 2013)

Everyone my end avoids medtech like the plague. So hit and miss it's unreal.

Just seen they have brought out their own hgh, wouldn't risk a penny on that.

A friend of mines mum works In a lab. Degree I'm chemistry etc, she tested some test 400, it was actually test 180.


----------



## dazbcos1969 (Jun 10, 2011)

boxinmetx said:


> This is the 100% bunk Med Tech Solutions bunk going around the south wales area at the moment, i was surprised it looked pretty legit, it has the hologram, the box and mts blue flip off lid, iv'e read a lot of good things about med tech, what do you guys think are these copies, a bad batch (i don't think so) or Med Tech having raw source troubles and putting them out any way?? Any one had bunk or legit stuff, anyone got opinions?? A few regular users have tried it, 3 people have had out of this vile to try and all came to the same conclusion, one of those regulars that tried this did a G a week for 4 weeks and has had absolutely zero gains, or sides, or any feeling at all....Thanks
> 
> View attachment 114609
> View attachment 114610
> ...


First gutted for ya mate  was done with some Karachi sust a month a go so i know how it feels F----d up my cycle time wasted  anyway Just about to order some T400 as it's always been bang on for me  any batch No of the Bunk gear to help others from being scammed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

Used MTS for over a year and the stuff certainly wasn't bunk lol. Vials looked exactly like the ones in the pictures too, so if those are fake someones put a lot of effort into replicating them.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a vial of the test here but going to use the Fuerza first and been kindly donated some Fusion to try as well.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a pity there's doubt about med-tech because I got a price list and some of the blends/oral mixes they have look great but not sure if I'd risk them.

@Milky what Fusion stuff are you getting?I'm awaiting some Test Phenyl Prop which sounds interesting!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> It's a pity there's doubt about med-tech because I got a price list and some of the blends/oral mixes they have look great but not sure if I'd risk them.
> 
> @Milky what Fusion stuff are you getting?I'm awaiting some Test Phenyl Prop which sounds interesting!


Honestly don't know mate, kindly being donated by someone who doesn't need it now so wait and see game :thumbup1:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Milky said:


> Honestly don't know mate, kindly being donated by someone who doesn't need it now so wait and see game :thumbup1:


If you're anything like me you'll be well excited opening the package,yes,I'm a steroid nerd.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> It's a pity there's doubt about med-tech because I got a price list and some of the blends/oral mixes they have look great but not sure if I'd risk them.


The risk is low if you trust your source. I do, I've used Med-Tech with great results


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

rectus said:


> The risk is low if you trust your source. I do, I've used Med-Tech with great results


Yeh that's a fair enough point.It's just that it would take a lot for me to switch from a lab/labs that pretty much have zero bad reviews to one that has such mixed reviews if you know where I'm coming from?I'm not bashing MTS at all I'd never do that without using a lab just saying I'd be more likely to use if the reviews didn't seem so varied in different areas of the country!Mind you I'm assured mine is 'direct from the source' but aren't we all lol.


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

All the med tech I've used has looked cheap as hell. The writing smudges off the label and the hologram barely clings onto the vial. The upshot is that it is ****ing brilliant gear.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

peteuk5 said:


> All the med tech I've used has looked cheap as hell. The writing smudges off the label and the hologram barely clings onto the vial. The upshot is that it is ****ing brilliant gear.


Ha yeah that put me off at first but I stopped caring when I started looking at the scales  Though their new packaging is much better than when they first came onto the scene. My next cycle will be 2014 but you can't plan ahead what gear you're going to use because labs come and go.


----------



## paul1968uk (Nov 29, 2006)

Used there Test cyp earlier this year and seemed decent stuff, I changed supplier though so carnt comment on any off the other items.


----------



## tobiasmikalias111219_4194 (6 mo ago)

I've bought of Med Tech Solutions t400. The bottle has no hologram but it does come in a box, blue mts lid and med tech solutions in blue letters up the side of the bottle. My source has never let me down before but the dosages of the blend on the label are different to the others I've seen. 
Prop 75mg, Phenyl Prop 75mg, Dec 100mg, Iso 50mg and Enanthate 100mg. 
I have known the guy for decades and like I said he's never done me wrong before. Just wondered what your thoughts are.


----------



## JNL (6 mo ago)

tobiasmikalias111219_4194 said:


> I've bought of Med Tech Solutions t400. The bottle has no hologram but it does come in a box, blue mts lid and med tech solutions in blue letters up the side of the bottle. My source has never let me down before but the dosages of the blend on the label are different to the others I've seen.
> Prop 75mg, Phenyl Prop 75mg, Dec 100mg, Iso 50mg and Enanthate 100mg.
> I have known the guy for decades and like I said he's never done me wrong before. Just wondered what your thoughts are.


9 year old thread. They probably died from contaminated gear by now.


----------

